# transfer/rehire?



## mark1079 (Feb 3, 2005)

can a person who was an intermittent in one town transfer to another town, get hired full time, and then sign a list for full time employment in his original town? it sounds weird but my town called for a list and he was still on there. is it a misprint?


----------



## motivated (May 2, 2005)

All I know is that I signed an intermittent list and I did not lose my place on the list when I moved to another city.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

mark1079 - Are you from Deluxbury?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

If you are a Civil Circus P/t officer all you have to do is lateral into the next lowest position (f/t officeer) into the dept you want to go to. As long as you have the full academy.


----------

